# Im stuck



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all, I have had my car ( Black mk1 Seat Leon  ) for about 9months now and have never been happy with the way it looks as is cleanliness. So I want some help to get me on route to become "The Don" when it comes to making a car look spanking once again and keeping it well maintained.

I have thoroughly looked through PB's (Polished Bliss) website and i LOVE it its what made me get on over to this Forum.

I feel I have a few problems.

1. I have no garage to take a car indoors out of the elements to start machine polishing, clay baring and all the TOP STAGES on a full on detail.

2. Time I am VERY pushed for time at the moment being a student and having to work the days Im not at college/uni

3. Time of Year - Now its getting dark earlier its hard find the time to get time to properly clean my car and as iv no garage i cant finish it off in a lit garage nor can i just store it in a nice clean (out of the elements) garage to finish the detail off the next day.

4) my Drive - its a bog of hard mud and soft mud its a nightmare!. final come up with an idea to lay a HUGE piece of tarpaulin down and park on it then clean the car so the water doesn't make the mud splash onto the car as i walk round it cleaning it. - would love to know what the pros like @ PB park there cars on when they clean then they look like they have an inflatable ring around th eedge? look great, prob expensive though? :thumb:

5) I have painted Gloss black wheels which looks like they been scratched from using wheel brushes the other day when i first got them and a bottle of BlackFire(?) tyre and wheel cleaner so needs to be carefully cleaned to avoid removing lacquer, hopefully the current scratches in the lacquer will polish out or something. - also they are currently packing a fair amount of backed of brake dust, think they may need to come out for a one off clean and seal especially for the winter. but need to know how to maintain afterwards.

6) I park under trees so I get lots of leaves, sap (i think) and bird dropping on my car.

7) live in an area that means my car gets dirty easily with my daily driving routine.

So ye what Im trying to find out is a good routine that fits around all those problems really. - basically HOT TO DO A QUICK ENOUGH CLEAN/DETAIL TO BEAT THE SUNSET.

Current main equipment:



PB foam lance
Karcher pressure washer (not very good but its ok, its no PRO heated jobbie unfortunately 
Meguiars HyperWash for Snow foaming ( is Meg's APC better for this?)
AG Shampoo Conditioner
AG SRP
AG EGP
PB luxury drying towel
a couple of MF's
1 good Lambswool wash mitt and 1 not so good condition one (got thick grime in it :S )
1 Muc-Off MF Wash mitt and 1 cheap noodle MF wash mitt jobbie
AG custom wheel cleaner
BlackFire tyre gel
AG odour eliminator
EZ detail large wheel brush
Meguliars slide lock brush
Meguliars interior brush
various applicator pads
Total R222 Auto wash
Tardis Tar and Glue remover
RainX glass cleaner
RainX Fog eliminator
the rest of the Polished Bliss's wheel protection kit (1) (Poorboys wheel sealant, Werkstat Prime Strong) 
303 Fabric & Vinyl Cleaner
303 (aerospace) Protectant


...think thats it.

so as you can see i do have a lot of stuff I dont mind getting new bits, I dont mind if you guys turned round and said dont use that (im not guna be annoyed that iv bought it and shouldn't use it, il be more annoyed it wrecked my car)

but eve though I have all this stuff doesnt mean i know exactly what to do when to get the best cleaning routine together.

could any of you (that are still reading this) able to help me out with a routine to get me going.

Maybe clean car (except wheels) day 1 then clean wheels the next day and do interior the same day as wheels or another day depending on my amount of time free.

In advance a big thanks.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Given all the above, I would say you're best to do what you can with the time you have available but dont sweat it given the time of year.
Once the decent weather comes back again in the New Year, then set about polishing the car to make it its best.
Meanwhile, just wash and clay it, then throw a durable wax over it, such as Collinite or Bilt Hamber Auto-balm or Finis Wax, the latter two having fillers to mask some imperfections.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

As PJS says exactly that in which you should never rush a job if your limited to time availability. what you need to do is maybe get someone to help you, but someone who knows the simple tasks of detailing. One thing i would say is if you want to beat the sunset……..start bright and early!!!! 7am


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

TelTel said:


> One thing i would say is if you want to beat the sunset……..start bright and early!!!! 7am


didnt you read i was a college/uni student?  haha ye your spot on though.

thanks guys really appreciated.

should i be using APC in my foam lance rather than hyperwash, my car is usually rather dirty i have to say.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

PJS said:


> then throw a durable wax over it, such as Collinite or Bilt Hamber Auto-balm or Finis Wax, the latter two having fillers to mask some imperfections.


what about AG Aqua wax? seems o fit the time requirements


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Never used it, so no idea how long it protects for or easy it is to apply.
With BH AB, if it starts to spit whilst using it, you can still keep going to get it done.
Other products tend not to like moisture, so you'd have to stop until it's dry again.
Very good product given the amount for the cost, and how little you really need for a whole car - many users will have a tin that lasts them 2 years, even with applying it every 4-6 weeks.

As for the dirt and pressure washer, make sure you're rinsing off with the lance about 3-6" off the panels, that'll make use of the pressurised water for a start, but HyperWash isn't a sno-foam, and again I'd point you in the direction of Bilt Hamber's Auto-foam.
That should leave you with the light traffic film for your HW and mitt to take care of.

Regarding limited time, you don't HAVE to do the interior at the same time - that can be left for another day when you've an hour or so free.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

ok early start tomorrow.

(7am)
snow foam - wheels & arch lining
rinse
AG shampoo - wheels (microfibre mitt)
rinse
[dry?]
snow foam - bodywork
rinse
AG shampoo - bodywork
rinse
[rewash?]
dry
treat exterior glass with RainX rain repellant
AG EGP [instructions as per bottle?]
how longer gap should i leave? should i do two coats?
AG SRP [instructions as per bottle?]
is it worth decanting either of these two into a spray bottle to get a thinner application?
hoover interior
clean interior windows
treat with RainX anti-fog

*Day two*
clean door sills with Total r222 total wash
rinse
clean engine bay with same stuff
rinse
idle engine for 5 minutes
apply aerospace protection to engine bay
clean car mats with 303 fabric cleaner
clean any interior plastics/trim
protect with aerospace protection
remove wheels one by one for thorough polish and sealant.
dress tyres

DONE... how does that sound and changes recommended?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Would not bother drying the wheels if you are going to snow foam the car.

I snow foam car dry, then a good power wash then foam again then wash car with the 2nd snowfoam still on. 

Doing it this way I know the car is pretty clean before a wash mitt touches it.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> then wash car with the 2nd snowfoam still on.


using shampoo aswell using two bucket method?


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

PJS said:


> but HyperWash isn't a sno-foam


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-hyper-wash-cat2.html#aMasterMGHW0000

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-foam-lance-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZFLK0000


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hyper wash isn't TFR based AFAIK so not a foam, its a high foaming shampoo that can be used in the foam lance. if it does the job though...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Snow foam should work first time, especially if you rinse close to the panel.
Straight to washing with mitt once rinsed thoroughly, after 5-8 mins of dwell time.
Clay while wet too, and if you use a water-based clay like Bilt Hamber's, then you can rinse down and dry or leave if water is soft enough to not create spotting.
While foam is dwelling, wheels or one side's can be done.

SRP is not a protection product, but a light polish to mask and remove (paint type dependent), so unless you using it for that purpose, Auto-balm would mask more, and is a long-term sealant.
If stick with the AG "twins" then SRP goes on before EGP, which needs 24 hours to cure fully before doing a second coat just to ensure you've got full coverage on each panel.

I'd leave the interior and seal/wax the wheels, and dress tyres, and if time permits, then worry about the glass - it can be clayed with older used clay to aid deep cleaning, before any treatment is applied.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

itfben said:


> using shampoo aswell using two bucket method?


Yes, leaving the 2nd snowfoam on is just extra lube for the paint, well thats my opinion. And you usually chuck whats left out of the bottle anyway, so may as well put on the car.

Seems to keep the swirls away longer for me.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

thing is i was going to do this tomorrow so iv only got that kit on hand. if i rob this process instead using the bits iv got (in red) then i can get new bits for a better clean next week or in a few weeks time dependant on how much time i have free and the amount of time to leave before trying new product, i dont have a clay bar or lube. 

process to be robbed 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123700

Process

1. Wheels and tyres cleaned with AG custom wheel cleaner (neat) plus EZ Wheel Brush and Microfibre Wash Mitt.
2. Engine bay and door shuts cleaned with r222 total wash and Meguiars Slide Lock Detail Brushes.
3. Whole exterior foamed with Meguiars Hyperwash, then rinsed at pressure, then hand washed with AG Shampoo Conditioner and lambswool wash mitts.
4. Whole exterior then treated with Autosmart Tardis to remove all bonded organic contaminants (tar spots, tree sap, bug remains, etc).
(prob not this step)
5. Whole exterior then clayed then blown dry. (cant clay as iv not got any but will dry with big MB luxury drying towel)
6. AG SRP
7. AG EGP - although dont know if i will as i should leave for 24hours first and well it will prob have bird sh8te all over it buy then  
9. The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant, and the tyres dressed with 3 x BlackFire Tyre Dressing.
10. hoover interior
11. The engine bay was dressed with 303 Aersospace Protectant, the interior was wiped down with (an appropriate product lol)


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

itfben said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-hyper-wash-cat2.html#aMasterMGHW0000
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-foam-lance-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZFLK0000


Yes, but PB sell Meguiar's and they don't carry any Autosmart foaming pre-wash products - so you could surmise there's a bit of a vested interest in promoting it as such.
Coupled with the fact they use a hot water pressure washer too, whereas you don't - and it's hot water while rinsing that reinvigorates the process of grime encapsulation/suspension.
Unfortunately I don't subscribe to a shampoo being a snow-foam equivalent in all but wording, as the two processes require differing formulations.

But each to their own, and maybe after trying Auto-foam, you'll be able to decide which of us is "right".

Many users use either product, being happy with the results, so it shows subjectivity is alive and well.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Yes, leaving the 2nd snowfoam on is just extra lube for the paint, well thats my opinion. And you usually chuck whats left out of the bottle anyway, so may as well put on the car.
> 
> Seems to keep the swirls away longer for me.


excellent will try this thanks


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

PJS said:


> Yes, but PB sell Meguiar's and no other brand who do a dedicated foaming pre-wash product.
> Coupled with the fact they use a hot water pressure washer too, whereas you don't - and it's hot water while rinsing that reinvigorates the process of grime encapsulation/suspension.
> Unfortunately I don't subscribe to a shampoo being a snow-foam equivalent in all but wording, as the two processes require differing formulations.
> 
> ...


good point especially about the heated pressure washer i dont think it does a great job in all honesty, i just taken their advice as i dont know where else to seek. - hence why im here asking you all these questions


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

And that's fine, and understandable.
Over time, you'll find what works for you through all the differing opinions and experiences in here.
Sometimes you need to sort the wheat from the chaf, but that's like a lot of things in life.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for your help i do appreciate it.

i just need the car looking good for Saturday evening. will do the best i can then set about slow becoming more on top of my cleaning so i can end up doing the right things in the right order with the right products and right processes.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

I could go get this in the morning... http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ngId=-1&catalogId=10151&ddkey=SearchCmdMobile if you really recommend clay barring iv never done it before though


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

No need to pay that sort of money, not least when the BH one is less than half that, and a bigger bar, and water is freely available.
Might be worth doing a Google search for it, and see which ones selling it are nearby.
Contact them, and see if you can pick one up.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it a problem using water from the tap as lube when i live in a hard water area?

Think its half the pricr cos u get all the lube n wot not

Not many car product place local to me.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Halfords is the only place i know near to me that sells car cleaning products. Other than the garage i know of that sells autoglym products


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

where you based?

If your close by to me i can give you a clay bar

Daz


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Tunbridge Wells, Kent


----------

